# Memory Foam Mattress Topper



## outdorsz (May 20, 2006)

Hi everyone....I purchased a 2-1/2" Novafoam Elite memory foam mattress topper from CostCo a few weeks ago. It's was on a flat surface for 2 weeks and the sides of the foam did not expand. I took it back to CostCo and got a new one...this one has been on a flat surface for 48 hours and the sides are not expanding. Is this normal? Any suggestions?


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont know for sure as I dont have one, but I would think maybe it would be normal for tucking in sheets


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Mine from overstock expanded fully overnight, all over..not sure if it is the same type, maybe like suggested for the sheets?


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

We also bought ours from Overstock and it expanded fully overnight.

I would think the whole thing should expand. If it were me, I would return and find another one somewhere else.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Got ours from Sam's Club. It expanded fully in about 24 hours.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Outdorsz,

Are you saying the topper is just not fully unrolling at the ends? Or there is actually a band around the perimeter that is remaining compressed?

We bought ours at Overstock and it expanded fully very quickly, but it did take a couple of days to lay fully flat.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Return and get your money back. I purchased 2 from Costco and had the same problem last year. I returned them and then ordered 2 from Overstock.


----------



## outdorsz (May 20, 2006)

Yes...the sides are not fully expanding. One side has partially expanded, but the other 3.5 sides have not. It's been 2 days since I opened the package and laid the mattress topper flat on the floor at home. I'll be camping this weekend, so when I come home, if it hasn't fully expanded I'm going to take it back and try purchasing one from Overstock.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Bought ours from Overstock....Expanded in about 24 hours.

Pillows did the same thing.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

outdorsz said:


> Yes...the sides are not fully expanding. One side has partially expanded, but the other 3.5 sides have not. It's been 2 days since I opened the package and laid the mattress topper flat on the floor at home. I'll be camping this weekend, so when I come home, if it hasn't fully expanded I'm going to take it back and try purchasing one from Overstock.
> [snapback]113648[/snapback]​


That is what mine did not do also. I had one that did not expand at all and one that expanded exactly as yours has. They are garbage. I did not even try to put back in a box. Just got a flat cart and wheeled it in with the empty box. I was not the only one there returning one


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

outdorsz said:


> Yes...the sides are not fully expanding. One side has partially expanded, but the other 3.5 sides have not. It's been 2 days since I opened the package and laid the mattress topper flat on the floor at home. I'll be camping this weekend, so when I come home, if it hasn't fully expanded I'm going to take it back and try purchasing one from Overstock.
> [snapback]113648[/snapback]​


Sometime the sides are really slow to open, other times the sheets will compress the edges. You could try heating it _carefully_ with a blow dryer. The size of the costco ones are larger than ones overstock has, or at least the ones they had when I was looking, if that matters.

Best of luck with whatever you decide.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we bought the same one last week while in Montana. It fully expanded in about 2 hours.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Same like the others, I bought 2 from overstock & they both expanded completely overnight. I'm with tdvffjohn return it & get one from overstock









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Got ours (2 Cal Kings) from Overstocked and they both expanded in about 24hrs.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess it really is all about the 'O'









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They aren't worth squat if they don't expand. I'd say....return it.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Overstock has several varients of memory foam.

Which one did folks buy?

We want one for the queen, and want a small one to cut up for the kids booster seats and the dog pad (and my Mother-in-Law wants one for her bed, so I'd better pick right 

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Overstock has several varients of memory foam.
> 
> Which one did folks buy?
> 
> ...


Ed...this is a cut/paste from my Overstocked.com order.

Memory Foam 2-inch Mattress Topper (All Sizes)

Hope that helps...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

It might help if it were actually a link...
Looks like you got nothing but the blue text.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jim,
> 
> It might help if it were actually a link...
> Looks like you got nothing but the blue text.
> ...


Wasn't tyring to post the link...

Ed simply asked "Which one did folks buy?"...so i showed him.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

shy Sorry!

Looked like you were making a link.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I got our topper at Costco. Fully expanded in 24 hours, no problems. Maybe there was a bad batch and you got two from the same batch ?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought one about two weeks ago and it full expanded in minutes. We were setting it up in our home made camper...and it was warm in there which may have helped. We will probably move it to the Outback on Monday after we pick it up.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I bought one about two weeks ago and it full expanded in minutes. We were setting it up in our home made camper...and it was warm in there which may have helped. We will probably move it to the Outback on Monday after we pick it up.
> [snapback]114742[/snapback]​


countrygirl,

Sounds like you don't have plans to use the "home made camper" much after that New Sydney gets home.







Glad to hear you made that deal. sunny That Sydney is a awful nice unit and I know you will really enjoy it. Happy Camping!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one about two weeks ago and it full expanded in minutes.Â We were setting it up in our home made camper...and it was warm in there which may have helped.Â We will probably move it to the Outback on Monday after we pick it up.
> ...


We should pick it up at 9:30 am on Monday.

As for the home made camper...we did not use it as a trade it in...because we need it for our hunting camp in Ga ...the road in to the base camp it pretty bad and the Ocmugee River rises and swamps/floats the campers there every year.

I will really be cool (in more ways then one) when I go to archery tournaments with the Outback. Last Saturday...we decided to try to take a nap between events
and the AC did not keep up with the heat...during mid day the lowest it got in that tin box was 86 degrees! We are going to try to recharge the freon...they said to have someone work on it is as much as a new unit. We bought it at Lowes or Home Depot last year...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

For the newbies









Tami


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Tami for the Bump on this. Just checking to see what Brand everybody got--I don't normally have problems with my back, but sleeping on that queen mattress in the OB didn't do me any favors!! I bought an egg crate foam topper at a discount store, and now I am thinking I will cut it down and use it on one of the bunk beds. i see Overstock.com has some Serta memory foam mattress toppers and then others that don't list a brand. Can you all tell me what you use? Moosegut said he got a 3" one--that sounds like heaven.









Thank you all for all your help!

Brenda


----------

